

Fogus: Minimum Viable Snippet - owlpic
http://blog.fogus.me/2012/08/23/minimum-viable-snippet

======
owlpic
Enjoyed Rich Hickey's comment: [http://blog.fogus.me/2012/08/23/minimum-
viable-snippet/#comm...](http://blog.fogus.me/2012/08/23/minimum-viable-
snippet/#comment-69446)

~~~
qu4z-2
Me too, but possibly for other reasons (he's heard of blurbs, right?)

~~~
owlpic
Yes, I think there may have been a small tongue-in-cheek element...

~~~
qu4z-2
That's what I meant by "possibly" for other reasons. I wasn't sure whether you
were enjoying it because of that. Sorry for doubting you :)

